# London Wales London 2023



## Dogtrousers (15 Sep 2022)

For you hardy gals and guys out there, registration for this 400k audax, which is on 28 Apr 2023, opens on 1 Oct

https://londonwaleslondon.com/


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2022)

I will definitely be entering.


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Sep 2022)

Remember, as 1 Oct approaches, that this is a BRM and will be in demand for PBP qualification.
I entered the 2020 version, but for some reason it was postponed, then cancelled a year later.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Oct 2022)

Sold out. 

View: https://twitter.com/RideLondonWales/status/1576123023945441281?t=o7s4m_usTGCfulYC9EY8wQ&s=19


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2022)

Yep, tried a couple of hours ago, unsuccessful. Oh well. Added to the list. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Fred Simpson (12 Oct 2022)

That WAS quick, waiting list full too. I need to sharpen up ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Oct 2022)

I have absolutely no interest in entering...never seem to get enough time for a pub stop....


----------



## matticus (12 Oct 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have absolutely no interest in entering....



There will be a lot of food ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Oct 2022)

matticus said:


> There will be a lot of food ...



Good to know, but I'll leave it for the cyclists


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Oct 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have absolutely no interest in entering....



Too late, I entered for you on your behalf. The boys will be round to drag you to the start line.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Oct 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Too late, I entered for you on your behalf. The boys will be round to drag you to the start line.



I've ridden 350k in one hit before, so it's potentially doable...if forced at pump-point!


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Oct 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have absolutely no interest in entering...never seem to get enough time for a pub stop....


Thats because you’re fully occupied Whippet chasing .


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Thats because you’re fully occupied Whippet chasing .



It's great training!


----------

